# Riveting Tools



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

I have never riveted before, but thought it is time to learn as I have some items that could use a new rivet.. Portlines carries many riveting tool sets. Can I have your thoughts?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, for the typical repairs I do, I ended up with a Brakeman's Rivet Tool Set. It's done all I need to do.


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

I bought the brakeman rivet set when it first came out years ago. It has never let me down and is very easy to use. excellent quality and doesn't take up a lot of space.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I need some tools also. Will that set do tenders , cars , and about all I would need 
for AFs? Probably won't do link couplers.

Just found the price. Will have to wait awhile. It will do couplers.

Nice set but 289.00 is up there. And it don't choo choo or smoke.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> I need some tools also. Will that set do tenders , cars , and about all I would need
> for AFs? Probably won't do link couplers.
> 
> Just found the price. Will have to wait awhile. It will do couplers.
> ...


You're right about the price. I don't do that many rivets and such, so I can't justify the cost. I have 2 custom tools; a "hit it with a hammer" rivet setter, and a link coupler installation tool. I believe I paid around $12 dollars for the rivet setter, and it does everything I need it to do, such as rivets on car, tenders,etc. And of course the link coupler tool is just for link couplers. When I set the very small rivets such as on a AF drawbar to truck rivet, I use a small roll pin punch tool. It has a rounded end, and does a very nice job on setting rivets. I believe I bought the entire set for around $15 bucks on ebay, and it contains 9 punch pin tools.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

mopac said:


> I need some tools also. Will that set do tenders , cars , and about all I would need
> for AFs? Probably won't do link couplers.
> 
> Just found the price. Will have to wait awhile. It will do couplers.
> ...


You can buy just the bits you need, you don't have to buy the full kit. I didn't get the large machined blocks for specialized repairs. I figured I'd do so few of those that it wasn't worth it. It's not cheap, but it's compact and works very well for the stuff I need it to do.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for all your input. Facts to ponder.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

mopac said:


> Nice set but 289.00 is up there. And it don't choo choo or smoke.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

This S scale must be some heavy duty equipment to require the use of a riveter.


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

It's good to have the tools to make it choo choo and to keep you from smoking about it not choo chooing. LOL


----------

